# Διάφορα Προιόντα > Όργανα Γυμναστικής >  Βοήθεια με πλακέτα διαδρόμου γυμναστικής

## cool_jonnys

Παιδία μήπως μπορεί να βοηθήσει κάποιος…! Εχω αυτήν την πλακέτα από έναν διάδρομο γυμναστικής η οποία μου βγάζει ένα error στο καντράν. Άλλαξα τον microcontroler από κάποια άλλη πλακέτα αλλά δεν ήταν εκεί το πρόβλημα. Μήπως κάποιος βλέποντας την πλακέτα μπορεί να με βοηθήσει που να κοιτάξω για το πρόβλημα.
Ευχαριστώ εκ τον προτέρων…

----------


## GR_KYROS

Με δεδομένο ότι έχεις κοιτάξει τις ασφάλειες, έλεγξε τις τρεις βαθμίδες τροφοδοσίας που διακρίνω.

----------


## sakis-st

Φίλε Ιωάννη
  Ρίξε μια ματιά στα αισθητήρια του διαδρόμου που συνδέονται στις εισόδους   
  του επεξεργαστή
  Μήπως κάποιο από αυτά έχει πρόβλημα και δεν το βλέπει και βγάζει error

----------


## cool_jonnys

> Με δεδομένο ότι έχεις κοιτάξει τις ασφάλειες, έλεγξε τις τρεις βαθμίδες τροφοδοσίας που διακρίνω.


   Κυρο τις γέφυρες τις κοίταξα και είναι οκ. Αυτό κάτω δεξιά από τον μ/ε που έχεις κύκλωση τι είναι?

----------


## lastid

Έχεις δεύτερη πλακέτα που να λειτουργεί? Αν ναι, μπορείς να συγκρίνεις τάσεις. και να βρεις κάποια άκρη.

----------


## KOKAR

> Κυρο τις γέφυρες τις κοίταξα και είναι οκ. Αυτό κάτω δεξιά από τον μ/ε που έχεις κύκλωση τι είναι?


είναι ο κρύσταλλος του επεξεργαστή.

----------


## dbsjro

Εφοσον βγαζει ενα συγκεκριμενο error γιατι δεν επικοινωνεις με την εταιρια που τα κατασκευαζει? Θα ξερουν αυτοι
Η αν εδωσαν μαζι κανενα εγχειριδιο οταν αγοραστηκε ισως λεει εκει

----------


## cool_jonnys

Η εταιρία λέει ότι θέλει αντικατάσταση όλη η πλακέτα (για να την πουλήσει βέβαια ). Εκεί είναι το θέμα. Το εγχειρίδιο το έχει η εταιρία  :Wink:

----------


## cool_jonnys

Παιδιά τελικά το πρόβλημα ήταν στην μνήμη (ATMEL93C46) τώρα υπάρχει το εξής θέμα... πως θα κάνω copy μια καλή μνήμη σε μια καινή ???

----------


## QED

Με μια αναζήτηση που έκανα στο google βλέπω ότι τη συγκεκριμένη μνήμη την προγραμματίζει ο ponyprog 
http://www.lancos.com/prog.html
με απλό hardware 
http://www.lancos.com/siprogsch.html
Θεωρητικά βέβαια όλα αυτά διότι δεν το έχω δοκιμάσει αλλά πρέπει να δουλεύει.
Αυτό που δεν γνωρίζω καθόλου είναι εάν αυτή η μνήμη διαθέτει κάποιου είδους προστασία αντιγραφής οπότε τα πράγματα σκουραίνουν.

-Βασίλης

----------


## lastid

Οι μνήμες δεν έχουν προστασία ανάγνωσης. Μόνο αν έχουμε μικροελεγκτή και μνήμη στο ίδιο ολοκληρωμένο, έχει νόημα η προστασία.
Έχεις διαθέσιμο κανέναν programmer για οτιδήποτε? Αν ναι, μάλλον θα σου κάνει. Αν όχι, να σου δώσουμε ένα πολύ απλό κύκλωμα (σαν το lancos παραπάνω) να το φτιάξεις για να κάνεις την δουλειά σου.

----------


## gsmaster

Ναι όντως αυτό παραπάνω του lancos το έχω φτιάξει και δουλεψε άψογα. Επειδή όπως το δίνει το κύκλωμα δεν βγάζεις άκρη, να σου πω ότι το δίνει με το σκεπτικό να έχεις μια πλακέτα βασική και ανάλογα με το τι θες να προγραμματίσεις, συνδέεις και μια άλλη πλακέτα.
Κάνε στο χαρτί την βασική πλακέτα και την πλακέτα του microwire και σύνδεσέ τα για να βγάλεις ένα σχέδιο το οποίο χρειάζεσαι. Εγώ το είχα κάνει σε ράστερ και μετά το διέλυσα.

----------


## cool_jonnys

> Οι μνήμες δεν έχουν προστασία ανάγνωσης. Μόνο αν έχουμε μικροελεγκτή και μνήμη στο ίδιο ολοκληρωμένο, έχει νόημα η προστασία.
> Έχεις διαθέσιμο κανέναν programmer για οτιδήποτε? Αν ναι, μάλλον θα σου κάνει. Αν όχι, να σου δώσουμε ένα πολύ απλό κύκλωμα (σαν το lancos παραπάνω) να το φτιάξεις για να κάνεις την δουλειά σου.



Αυτό θα με βοηθούσε πολύ …

----------

